#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές/Φορολογικά >  > > >  >  >  ΕΚΚΟ σε παλιές οικοδομές

## GADR

Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν η κατάργηση του ΕΚΚΟ ισχύει και για ημιτελείς παλιές οικοδομές με άδεια προ ΝΟΚ .
Ευχαριστώ

----------

